# Can you tell where the line SHOULD be?



## W8ing4ours

im barely into my 5th day past a 5 day transfer with a frozen embryo (IVF). I’ve lost my mind already testing, so I’ll just admit that right off the bat! ;) My question is, on a first response early test, should I be able to tell where the positive line would be if I was pregnant? I think my test is negative, but if I turn the test just perfectly I can tell where a line wants to be. There is no color to it, but when I look at other photos of positive tests, it is right where the line would show up. I only took the test 5 minutes ago, so I don’t think it’s dry yet. Anyone think that could be the start of a positive? I can’t get it to appear in a picture...


----------



## W8ing4ours

Ok, I think I captured it in this picture. This is about 8 minutes after taking the test.


----------



## Beccaboo828

Sending lots of baby dust xx


----------



## justonemore31

It looks like a scratch and some frers have it and IDK why. But I also had this wen I did get a positive. Idk if it's a scratch or an indent.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :dust:


----------

